
Show HN: Personal Card Will Be Your Business Card - Partical
https://personalcard.design/?ref=producthunt
======
randomchars

        If you would like to apply a custom link for you.
        Just invite 1 or 2 friends to join us.
        And paste the Card LINK of you and your friends.
    
       Then there you go! A unique link for you!
    

That's pretty spammy. Invite 2 people, just to get such basic functionality?

~~~
Partical
Hey randomchars,

we change it right now!!

Thanks your advice. We think that is very correct for this inviting action.
You can just answer few basic questions to get it. Forgive us we are still
working on change custom name by user.

If you have any advices, just let us know!

------
trollitarantula
What if I don't have a Google account?

~~~
Partical
I'm sorry about that for now. We'll add more ways of login soon.

------
AwesomeFaic
Not sure the value or USP compared to all the other digital business card
alternatives

Edit: To be fair, it looks nice. Good work regardless!

~~~
Partical
Thank you!! We are working on more features. Something like collection of
cards, scan QR code to exchange personal card each other, and an interesting
floating badge for clubs or organizations.

------
RocketSyntax
Need something to dominate networking at big conferences.

QR code?

~~~
Partical
Yes, QR code will let you exchange personal card with each other in the
future.

------
w3clan
Looks like

\- about.me

\- freelancercv.com resume website

~~~
Partical
Maybe kind of? But we prefer to keep it as simple as business card.

